# Getting Ready for Winter



## SoCal92057 (Apr 12, 2014)

Fall has arrived and those of us in snow country have begun to prepare for the winter. Where I live the snow is on the ground for about 5 months. Among the needed supplies and activities are the installation of snow tires, getting cut and split firewood as an alternate source of heat, checking outerwear to ensure it is still serviceable for winter wear down to about -30 degrees Fahrenheit, being certain the snow blower is operable, putting a winter survival bag in the auto as a precaution in case of an extended roadside breakdown, adding gasoline anti-freeze to the fuel in the auto and snow blower, winterizing any other gasoline engines that will be subjected to the extended cold and lack of use, clearing the outside yard of tools before they disappear under the snow for several months, improving the house against drafts, filling the propane and fuel oil tanks, cleaning the chimney flues against a flue fire, installing winter wiper blades on the auto, cleaning the furnace for safety and efficiency, checking on the serviceability of the snow shovels, putting up marker stakes along the edge of the driveway to assist in snow removal and more and more.

What do others do?


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

We sit back and think about how you've ruined the evening for us...


----------



## A J (Oct 16, 2014)

I mow/mulch the leaves every other day this time of year. (I hate leaves)
We use the leaf blower on top of the house a couple times and clean the gutters every time they get full, since rain + freezing on top of gutters full of leaves is a pain in the arse, ask me how I know. (I hate leaves)
We rake the leaves away from the garage and doors, so the wind doesn't fill the house with leaves. (I hate leaves)

My house resides in the very center of the leaf universe, there is an other-worldly leaf attraction in this area. If I don't take care of it, my entire backyard/sideyard will have well over a foot of leaves on the level, with drifts 3' deep! (I hate leaves)

After the leaves are gone/mulched and there is snow on the ground, I think back and wish I'd marked the driveway, filled the snowblower .... ;-) (I hate leaves)

AJ


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

We are currently running power to the heated water buckets and heat lamps that will be needed. Not as simple as running an extension cord. We have goats and I want to fry them on my timeline not because they saw something new to eat. We started the deep litter method in late September so that is going well. We need to stack hay around the water totes and drop stock tank heaters in them. Also, have to finish winterizing the bees and give them some winter treats. Heat the pond for the geese and ducks, although it was fun watching them ice skate this morning. I'm having a problem keeping the tardis warm enough at night so I am going to try a some different things over the next few days. We have to put up the doors on the loafing sheds. Till the garden with some nice compost one last time before spring. Can the cauliflower I am picking up on Friday. Yikes! So much to do!


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

This year I had over 6 cords of wood by mid july and had built a shed 16 x 8 from pallets. We heat with just wood in the winter. I have a fire going tonight


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I bought a Older John Deere Snowblower that needs a little TLC, that will be happening soon,hopefully before the first snow..

That might be Halloween


----------



## Go2ndAmend (Apr 5, 2013)

I'm with you on being prepared for winter. We don't have the extreme cold that some do, but we do get snow and freezing temperatures. I like to make sure I have enough firewood and kindling (already split), my propane stove and lantern ready for the inevitable power outages, cold weather gear and clothing easily located, and drain all the water lines and tanks that I don't use in the winter. I also like to get a flu shot.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

SoCal, were you at my house today


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

We are somewhat blessed in the South Eastern US. Cold is not our enemy but like AJ, leaves are potentially disastrous and I make sure my gutters are clean and leaves are blown away regularly. 

I've got less than a cord of wood cut and split but have a big pile of 20" or larger DBH logs sitting in my wood yard to be cut and split. I usually buy a couple of pickup loads throughout the year but it doesn't get cold enough for us to HAVE to HAVE wood to keep warm. Its more of a luxury especially with our outdoor pit. Nothing like sippin some whiskey and watching an outdoor fire burn on a cold winter day in the South.

I'll insulate my outdoor water spigots and check my water lines periodically. I just had our Propane Tank filled for the winter but it lasts us over a year anyway. I'm constantly filling potholes on our dirt road and filled some potholes this weekend. Have about 3 more to go. Rain and cold tend to cause these potholes to increase in size and our road is about 1 mile long and is self maintained by us. 

I've got a couple of 4 wheeler trails that I let get overgrown this summer so when the leaves fall, I'll take a chainsaw or put a rotary cutter on my weedeater and clear some branches to make the trails more passable. 

Other than that, we are Golden here at Slippy Lodge. Good luck to everyone this winter!


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I can't wait to be retired and self sufficient.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Socks & a sweatshirt & I'm ready.


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

How does everybody get their wood? It doesn't usually get horribly cold or freezing here but I'd feel a lot better with a stockpile of wood.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Wondering how a person named socal has to worry about snow blowers,snow and winter.


----------



## SoCal92057 (Apr 12, 2014)

MI.oldguy said:


> Wondering how a person named socal has to worry about snow blowers,snow and winter.


It's my name here on the forum. I never said I was from there nor currently living there. Being stationed there while in the Marines had something to do with it. The number 92057 is the postal code for the town outside the main gate at Camp Pendleton.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Cars and plow trucks are ready to go. Just going out to start cutting wood, for next year. This years is already to go, plus it's nice to have a little extra and be a year ahead. Both LP tanks full. New tires on the wife's car tomorrow. 

Sled is sitting in the shop, new slides and carbides are ready to be installed. Hunting has been good this fall, freezer is full. 200 lbs of potatoes stored away. Heck I just need a little more powder for my winter reloading hobby and I'm set. Let it snow.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

A guy is coming over to check my wood-burning fireplace and I'm installing a dutch oven shortly after, also have to get more firewood. We're lucky, we also have a huge gas fireplace and a gigantic gas BBQ in the backyard, previous home owners bought it and never used it and left us everything brand new, including a really great shed. We'll be fine this coming Winter.


----------



## SoCal92057 (Apr 12, 2014)

Chipper said:


> Cars and plow trucks are ready to go. Just going out to start cutting wood, for next year. This years is already to go, plus it's nice to have a little extra and be a year ahead. Both LP tanks full. New tires on the wife's car tomorrow.
> 
> Sled is sitting in the shop, new slides and carbides are ready to be installed. Hunting has been good this fall, freezer is full. 200 lbs of potatoes stored away. Heck I just need a little more powder for my winter reloading hobby and I'm set. Let it snow.


Great looking wood shed with lots of air circulation and appears to be open on both ends for easy access.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Got my firewood for the woodstove split and stacked. When it starts getting below freezing I put those outdoor faucet protectors over the spigots outside. Coats and sleeping bags are in the truck as well as some iron oxide hand warmers. Outdoor equipment gets PMed and covered for the winter. I also put out poison rat bars because the mice have a nasty little habit of trying to shack up in the garage and outbuildings in the winter.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

ugh.. talk about mice.. I found a small hole in one of my kitchen cupboards that was accidentally left uncovered by previous home owners when they renovated the kitchen. Some of my dark chocolate was being eaten so as a quick temporary solution, I covered the hole with duct tape. The next day I hear tiny "screaming" and found a very small mouse stuck to duct tape. I didn't think duct tape was strong enough to hold a mouse but this thing was so tiny.. 
So, yes, cover all holes indoors and outdoors all over the house. 

I didn't kill the mouse, I let it go on our beach


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I put away my bug spray and look forward to the weeks with no gnats or mosquitoes.

To me, Winter is a much more hospitable time of year in my neck of the woods.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Denton said:


> I put away my bug spray and look forward to the weeks with no gnats or mosquitoes.
> 
> To me, Winter is a much more hospitable time of year in my neck of the woods.


Same here,bugs dead!....for now.I just want it to snow.watching the naysayers around here.I hope we get 6-7 inches up north here,that will shut them up.


----------



## SoCal92057 (Apr 12, 2014)

Kahlan said:


> How does everybody get their wood? It doesn't usually get horribly cold or freezing here but I'd feel a lot better with a stockpile of wood.


I cut my own off my land and buy some if needed. We use the wood as a supplement to oil heat. I feel at ease when we have several cords of wood put up for the winter. It actually saves some money to burn wood vice the oil but there are also different requirements such as chimney cleaning, chain saw and log splitter maintenance and fuel. At times winter temps have been known to go below -30 F and if the power goes out it is the wood stove and fireplace that will make things tolerable. There is an old saying that firewood will warm you twice. Once when you cut it and a second time when you burn it.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Oh well,we have our two snowthrowers ready,put the two lawn mowers away,one is none and two is one.truck greased up and winterized,cars checked over,put winter pisser fluid in reservoirs,belts checked.ghb's in trunk swapped,gonna get our extra lp tanks filled,gennie ready,fresh gas,started on first pull.got rid of our five trailer fulls of leaves(yes thats a lot of trees! we have about 20,two pines,rest maples and oaks).oh,and got winter clothes ready for the onslaught.we will prolly get a cord or so of wood for the fireplace too.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Had new tires put on a while ago. Topped off the windshield wiper fluid with winter mix. Not the good one that actually melts the ice, I was at a very expensive gas station and didn't even want to know how much they wanted for that. 

Also a new air filter. Which wasn't easy to get the old one off. Its screwed in with Phillips screws. Then the one screw is actually under a hose for the radiator. After I did get the screw unscrewed it was still too close to the hose. Pain.

Then I put some fuel treatment in my gas tank. 
Have some bags of sand for the back I just need to go get it.


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

Winter? I have heard of this phenomenom, that it gets cold like a freezer.

Out here we only get the trial version of winter. I have to drive a hundred miles to camp in a snow drift. Snow camping is like going to the moon for people in the warm country. 

But i am ready with snow shoes, skis, and my ECWS sleeping bag.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Thanks for reminding me get set for winter.
View attachment 7616


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Mousetrap where you never touch the mice. Hard to see the peanut butter


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

They dont jump out? We got kangaroo mice and they can practically fly.

Still, it is an interesting idea, likely inspired by those wooden rat guards they used to put on ropes of the old sailing vessels.


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Cat = no mice. And is a great lap warmer.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Ralph Rotten said:


> They dont jump out? We got kangaroo mice and they can practically fly.
> 
> Still, it is an interesting idea, likely inspired by those wooden rat guards they used to put on ropes of the old sailing vessels.


Five inches of water stops any of that. I've taken 14 from a barn in just a couple of days. They never get to the peanut butter at all.

You can upsize to a trash barrel if you have larger vermin like squirrels, rats, chipmunks.

Need a plank so they can climb up for dinner.

Check things regularly as floating dead things start to stink. A little soapy bleach takes care of that. Clear things out before the freeze.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Cover the pool, check out generators, Put plow on ATV. Put up snow fence, cover the Roses and other plants that need it. Start fires in wood burners to test everything one more time. Move wood closer to the house. Start thinking about putting motorcycles away at the last minute. Top off 500 gallon LP tank. Check co2 detectors and smoke alarms.
We have time yet this morning was 32 degrees had frost on motorcycle windshield warmed up to about 55 . Just part of normal life here .


----------



## Stick (Sep 29, 2014)

SoCal92057 said:


> Fall has arrived and those of us in snow country have begun to prepare for the winter. Where I live the snow is on the ground for about 5 months. Among the needed supplies and activities are the installation of snow tires, getting cut and split firewood as an alternate source of heat, checking outerwear to ensure it is still serviceable for winter wear down to about -30 degrees Fahrenheit, being certain the snow blower is operable, putting a winter survival bag in the auto as a precaution in case of an extended roadside breakdown, adding gasoline anti-freeze to the fuel in the auto and snow blower, winterizing any other gasoline engines that will be subjected to the extended cold and lack of use, clearing the outside yard of tools before they disappear under the snow for several months, improving the house against drafts, filling the propane and fuel oil tanks, cleaning the chimney flues against a flue fire, installing winter wiper blades on the auto, cleaning the furnace for safety and efficiency, checking on the serviceability of the snow shovels, putting up marker stakes along the edge of the driveway to assist in snow removal and more and more.
> 
> What do others do?


"...have begun to prepare"...? Not already done? :tanammocan:


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

MrsInor said:


> Cat = no mice. And is a great lap warmer.


True mousers are great, I have one, and a little friend in the mix. She cannot keep up and the traps lets me know when she needs help.

If a real farm a horde of barn cats, but take care of them all with food and vet care. One of the nicest cats I met was a dominant barn tom cat, had 1/2 of his ears left from fights , but would cuddle up and purr.

But they all have upkeep more than a jar of peanut butter which lasts me years.

Man has domesticated cats and dogs for good reason, treat them well


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Smitty, you bad ass you, you went riding today? You're a tough old dog.


----------



## hansonb4 (Aug 17, 2014)

For me, the real work happens after Halloween. Take down all the halloween stuff, wash the motorcycle one last time before hooking it up to the battery tender and rolling the bike onto wood planks so it is off the frozen cement floor (avoids flat spots on the tires). disconnect and put away the hoses, bring the patio furniture in, this year I have to buy a new snow thrower, move the lawn mower out of the way after the last leaf mulching, and most importantly, brew 5 gallons of English Bitters, then two weeks later 5 gallons of Nut Brown Ale, then two weeks later 5 gallons of Spice Winter Ale. That gives me enough beer for Thanksgiving, Christmas and New Years holidays. Mostly wine on the official holidays is consumed, but the beer is great for the neighborhood parties that for some reason I am always invited to. I think it is my personality, but my wife seems to think it is the unbelievably fresh tasting beer.


----------



## SoCal92057 (Apr 12, 2014)

Stick said:


> "...have begun to prepare"...? Not already done? :tanammocan:


Where I live you prepare for the Winter in the Spring, Summer and Fall. Winters are hard and long.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

Forking Bridgeport you weirdo


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

1skrewsloose said:


> Smitty, you bad ass you, you went riding today? You're a tough old dog.


I was on the road in Portage WI this morning at 0430 used coffee from motel to clear the windshield off.
I ride until it can't be done due to, to much snow.
Plowed it so I could get out


----------



## polof (Nov 11, 2014)

hah, I have prepared a winter gloves!


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Along with what others have mentioned: put in the storm windows, get the snow mats and boot trays into the sunroom, top up the pressure in the car tires as the temperature falls, buy rock salt, mulch the leaves one final time then sharpen, drain, and oil the mower.


----------



## Blackcat (Nov 12, 2012)

Its been -30 here for days. It seems like winter here 10 months out of the year. Overall its not really bad it just takes some time to settle into the cold at the start of the season. Work grinds to a halt around here other than clearing snow and keeping the pipes from freezing. We keep the faucets around here running 24/7 so they dont freeze. From time to time the power goes out for a few days or a week. Then its time to read books and cook our food on the wood stove. Our phones go out for several weeks or a couple of months each winter. Were told the phone system out here is too old to be repaired. I usually spend my time in the workshop making things or practicing my shooting skills.


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

SoCal92057 said:


> Fall has arrived and those of us in snow country have begun to prepare for the winter. Where I live the snow is on the ground for about 5 months. Among the needed supplies and activities are the installation of snow tires, getting cut and split firewood as an alternate source of heat, checking outerwear to ensure it is still serviceable for winter wear down to about -30 degrees Fahrenheit, being certain the snow blower is operable, putting a winter survival bag in the auto as a precaution in case of an extended roadside breakdown, adding gasoline anti-freeze to the fuel in the auto and snow blower, winterizing any other gasoline engines that will be subjected to the extended cold and lack of use, clearing the outside yard of tools before they disappear under the snow for several months, improving the house against drafts, filling the propane and fuel oil tanks, cleaning the chimney flues against a flue fire, installing winter wiper blades on the auto, cleaning the furnace for safety and efficiency, checking on the serviceability of the snow shovels, putting up marker stakes along the edge of the driveway to assist in snow removal and more and more.
> 
> What do others do?


my major prep during winter is vacation to tropics or sub tropics


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

Kahlan said:


> How does everybody get their wood? It doesn't usually get horribly cold or freezing here but I'd feel a lot better with a stockpile of wood.


I have hundreds of kilometers/miles of forest behind me and its relatively legal to use Spurce boughs. I'm also growing my own little world lot in my backyard. I generally only collect windfallI I don't cut trees down


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

We only burn wood for heat, so we start in the summer. And in the fall we buy our round bales of hay, and corn. Most other preps involve canning. Of course when deer season opens, there will be more canning.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Winter has arrived here in Idaho with several inches of snow, so the prepping for it part is over and the deal with it begins.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

I'm ready for winter. I bought two new sweat shirts with hoodies earlier in the month.


----------



## turbo6 (Jun 27, 2014)

Had to dig out all our winter clothes. 

My go to winter coat is a North Face Summit Series Hyvent jacket. Waterproof outer shell, zip in fleece inner shell. Incredibly warm.

I have a few hoodies that are really warm too. Surprisingly those ones lined with the faux fur are pretty toasty. I couldn't even bare to wear it inside - within 5 minutes I'm sweating bullets.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

So the well is now unfrozen, but still no water in the house. Melting snow all day


----------



## roteirod (Sep 24, 2014)

The most important things for me in winter is hot drinks like tea and coffee. I've bought a new espresso machine. So, I'd like to stock some tasty coffee beans and some tea leaves..)


----------

